# Homemade Rib Rubs; Looking for a change- up...



## indaswamp (Feb 29, 2020)

My go-to rib rub is a Memphis style rub recipe. I'm looking for something else to try. I don't want to buy a commercial rub, I'm looking for a rub recipe that you use and like. Any suggestions SMF? Thanks for posting.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 29, 2020)

Howdy Keith. you didn't specify pork ribs or beef but I presume you mean pork. First is a rub I put together many years ago after playing with different things. It is simple but tasty and has served us well.

Pork:
½ Cup Paprika
¼ Cup Black Pepper
¼ Cup Sugar
3 T Salt
3T Chili Powder
2 T Garlic Powder
2 T Onion Powder
1 T Cayenne Pepper

Here is one I put together a few months ago for beef. I started with Montreal because it's a decent base. Sure, I could spend hours replicating it but why? This has become pretty popular with the folks here in the forum.

Beef:
3 T Montreal steak seasoning ground in a spice grinder
2 t Garlic powder
2 t Chili powder
1 ½ t Smoked Spanish paprika
1 t Black pepper
½ t Guajaillo pepper
1 t Ancho pepper
½ t Arbol pepper
¾ t Cayenne
1 ½ t Sugar
1 t salt
1 t Onion powder
1 ½ t Beef bouillon

Hope this helps...at least a little bit
Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you Robert for the reply...


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 29, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Thank you Robert for the reply...



Absolutely Keith. It's not like you've never helped me   

On a different note, I put together a gift basket a couple years ago for my BIL and gave it to him for Christmas and this rub was one in the basket. He's big into cooking as well as BBQ. He owns a huge trailer rig smoker and is on the competition BBQ circuit in KC. A couple months after I gave him the gift basket he won a rib competition with that rub. I believe he added some brown sugar to it so it's more along the lines of KC style, but we were both thrilled when he won...him for winning and me because of a small amount of pride in the rub I shared with him.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 29, 2020)

That's awesome! I felt the same way years ago when one of my recipes ended up on a menu @ a restaurant in New York!


----------



## radioguy (Feb 29, 2020)

Try a couple of different peppers, white pepper, pepper  flakes and so on.

RG


----------



## motocrash (Feb 29, 2020)

I use 

 chef jimmyj
  Cajun Rib Tickler.
I leave the sugar out and add sugar when I want it.




__





						Need a Good Rub For Pork butt
					

I need a good rub for pork butt and pork ribs don’t mind a little spice but not burning my mouth after a few bites. If anyone can recommend something I would greatly appreciate it.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## kruizer (Feb 29, 2020)

I use a lot of McCormicks carribean jerk seasoning. It is spicy but very good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks 

 motocrash
.  Here are a couple more you may like...JJ

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt
2T Ancho Chile Powder
1T Chipotle Powder
1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred
1T Gran Garlic
1T Gran Onion
1T Black Pepper
1T Cayenne
1-2tsp Gnd Cumin
1tsp Cocoa Powder
1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:
2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)
Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili. Start with 1/2C per gallon and adjust to taste.

*Coffee Q Rub*

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)
2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
2T Fine Ground Coffee
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
1T Black Pepper, more if you like
1tsp Ground Coriander
1tsp Ground Dill Seed
1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

*Bubba Beef Rub*

Good on anything Beef. Burgers, Steaks and Pork or Chicken too!

2T Turbinado Sugar
2T Kosher Salt
2T Black Peppercorns
1T Coriander Seed
1T Dill Seed
1T Dry Minced Onion
1T Dry Minced Garlic
1T Dry Lemon Peel (optional)
1tsp Allspice Berries
1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves
3 Bay Leaves, crumbled
1tsp Chipotle Powder.
Add more for extra heat if desired.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant, 1-2 minutes. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 29, 2020)

Mine is pretty simple, but we like it and I've been using it for a couple of years now:
1/2 cup Brown Sugar
1/2 cup Paprika
1/2 cup Kosher salt
4 Tbs Course Black Pepper
4 Tbs Garlic Powder
4 Tbs Onion Powder
1 Tbs Cayenne (I've been backing that off a bit lately. Aging digestive tracks, etc. ....)
It makes for a good sized Tupperware container that's good for a few cooks.

I only use it for Pork and sometimes Chicken. Beef gets nothing but half and half Kosher Salt and Course Pepper.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you guys....


----------

